# I'd like to dry my poodle's hair with my hairdryer



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Should I do it with or without the heat? And do I brush and blow at the same time?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Without the heat. But you may find a dog dryer does a better job, it's got more power behind it. You want to comb/brush with the direction of the air.


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

If you want to get the hair to stand you need heat. You also have to brush in an upward motion while you brush. People's dryer tend to get very hot so be very carefull though. Bbird gives a good explanation on fluff drying. http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2011/08/pet-drying-methods-forced-air-vs-stand.html and here is a video how she does it. http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2007/04/fluff-drying-pet-bichon.html

She uses HV dryer but personally I think if you have a toy and the hair is not that long you could do a nice job with a person's dryer. 

I find I get a nicer job on my poodle without the HV dryer because he dries so fast. He is also absolutly terrified of HV dryer.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

That dog dryer in the link looks so huge!! The blog does say that drying with the blower and brushing damages the hair? Is that why my poodle's hair looks fried after she came back from the groomers??? lol...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am not a professional groomer; didn't go to actual school for it but have been doing my two little white dogs (Schnauzer/Poodles) for 5 years now. I use a human dryer and keep it on low as not to burn their skin. I do not put the dryer close to their skin ever. I brush their hair after they are dry mostly as it doesn't matter to me the fluffiness so much as it does them being clean and mat free.  They enjoy the cool setting blowing on their face, chest, and neck areas. I also make sure to keep them in the bathroom with the door shut so the warmth stays in the room. I worry about them catching cold while they are still wet..... as they have no undercoat.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I use a human dryer on a few of my bullies, on the low setting, with heat, but when it gets to hot I hold in the cool button for a few minutes or so, then go back to heat. My one guy loves it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Hope Graco22 stops by and posts. She has poodles and is a pro groomer.

I bought a small 2 speed high velocity blower with a hose and love it. I can dry Max completely in half an hour and since I am holding just the hose I don't get tired. I do brush and dry at the same time as the brush separates the hairs to get the water out better. I use a pin brush and don't ever force it, think it isn't hurting the fur. Or brush, dry and repeat so you are separating the hairs and distributing the water so it evaporates better.

Over and over I read to not use a human dryer because the heat is hard on the dog's skin and fur. The HV warms the air but it isn't hot.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We also use human dryers when grooming the engies and springers at a show, after using the HV. we brush/comb while using the human dryers.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, you can use a human dryer, and yes, use the HEAT setting. Yes, brush with a pin brush or a mild slicker brush (Chris Christensen's are my recommendation for fluff drying). You use quick back and forth action with the hair dryer, to keep from burning the skin. Heat is no harder on a dog's skin that it is on your head, and fluff drying will not damage coat if you are using a good slicker or pin brush. IMO a slicker is a must in order to straighten curly hair. If this is a pet, you need not worry about damage to the hair, as you are not growing 12 inches of show coat on the poodle topknot. The hair is trimmed off LONG before any damage from years of repeated weekly/daily brushings etc occur. If you are washing your dog every day, and heat drying the coat every day, then yes, you may see some damage before the next haircut, just as we see it on our own heads with long hair. If you are trying to grow 6 or more inches of coat on the dog, then yes, you may have some damage from repeatedly brushing and drying..its gonna happen, just as it does to your own hair. But weekly or less sessions are just fine.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh Graco it's you agin! Thanks for replying to my posts! And to everyone for chipping in. I don't think I'll get the HV cos my house simply doesn't have the space. I do have a free hairdryer attachment that holds my hairdryer for me a.k.a. my sister. and she moves on vocal commands hahahaha... We bathed and dried LuLu yesterday. I think the whole process took 1 hour... hope it will improve gradually. We'll probably do it on a weekly basis.

12 inches is very long! She's now at 4 inches and I can't stand it. I feel like clipping her down to 2 inches hahaha... I guess she's destined to be a pet then

I'm not sure if my slicker is good. It gets stuck quite frequently maybe due to tangles in the fur, I did short light strokes upwards from her feet up her legs and from her bum to her head. Without heat though. I'll try with the heat on next time.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

Check this one out, this is the one that I have in my house. https://www.securewebexchange.com/p...D=970&osCsid=8a40e756547904c01373235f84334ed2 Wahl actually makes a small handheld dryer that you can use as well.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

barqui said:


> Oh Graco it's you agin! Thanks for replying to my posts! And to everyone for chipping in. I don't think I'll get the HV cos my house simply doesn't have the space. I do have a free hairdryer attachment that holds my hairdryer for me a.k.a. my sister. and she moves on vocal commands hahahaha... We bathed and dried LuLu yesterday. I think the whole process took 1 hour... hope it will improve gradually. We'll probably do it on a weekly basis.
> 12 inches is very long! She's now at 4 inches and I can't stand it. I feel like clipping her down to 2 inches hahaha... I guess she's destined to be a pet then
> 
> I'm not sure if my slicker is good. It gets stuck quite frequently maybe due to tangles in the fur, I did short light strokes upwards from her feet up her legs and from her bum to her head. Without heat though. I'll try with the heat on next time.


4 inches is waaaay long. Lol For a pet that much hair all over is a bear to keep matt free..show poodles dont even have that much hair all over..just longer necklines and legs. If you want a teddy type trim you need less than an inch on the body, longer legs and round face. Having her groomed and taken shorter will give her some style rather than looking like a hairy blob. Lol Go for it and have it cut! You wont need more than a good human dryer for a mini. She looks like a mini, yes? Especially if you get her haircut into something more practical and stylish. Its not about how much hair...its having the right amount in the right places. ;-)


----------

